# Red Cell Dosage



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

My doe that I got yesterday is severely deficient in copper. Flaky skin, coarse hair, fish tailing, supposed to be black but has brown legs. She is still producing milk for her baby, but we are not milking her to make it easier on her. What is the dosage of Red Cell for a 65 pound goat? Is Red Cell (for horses) very delicate in the amount, as in will it kill her if I give her 2cc more than I'm supposed to?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Anyone? I need to do it soon when the goats are put up.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I go roughly 6 cc orally per 100 pounds body weight for a day or three depending on how down they are, then drop it to half that. 2cc over shouldn't hurt if you aren't giving it to her all the time, but you do want to be kind of careful with it.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Red cell isn't going to do much for copper. It is more for slight anemia. I give 1 mL per 10 lbs as a loading dose and follow with 1 ml per 20 lbs for 5 days following the return of good eyelid color. 

If copper is your issue, you need to get some copper blouses.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I've never used it on goats, but the horse dose is 2 ounces per day for horses in training. That's 60cc. Average horse is about 1000lbs. So pound for pound, you would give a goat 6cc/100lbs. And "no", the dose is not terribly critical where you are going to kill them. I would give your goat about 5cc drenched or you might be able to get them to eat it top dressed on feed. There may be better ways to give copper if that is all you think you need. If you are already feeding a goat mineral with copper, you would want to be more careful giving a product like Red Cell with copper in it.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

+1 on the copper bolus.....I give red cell at 1ml per 10 lbs of weight in the pellets. I usually give Iron 100(pig iron) for anemia.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Red Cell is iron for anemia. If she is severely copper deficient, you need Copasure and do a copper bolus.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh... Well Ima dork. Okay, thanks guys. Sorry for the ignorance.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Better to ask than to give the wrong thing!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Mar 20, 2013)

Never, but never feel bad about asking questions. Only the smart ones recognize their own deficiencies in subjects.

I have some "Pig Iron" I've never used that is for anemia. I use copper boluses (mixed with peanut butter) for goats that look like you've described yours to look. I had to learn this myself a few years back; and with an I.Q of 152, one cannot correctly say I'm ignorant!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

GTAllen said:


> +1 on the copper bolus.....I give red cell at 1ml per 10 lbs of weight in the pellets. I usually give Iron 100(pig iron) for anemia.


What dose do you give for the Iron 100mg?


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Okay, so I'm about to get some copper boluses from the vet for my goats, and I was wondering, once I give them the copper, how often should I repeat treatment after that? Is a once a week, month, year..? And how long should it take for me to see improvement?


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

NDlover said:


> Okay, so I'm about to get some copper boluses from the vet for my goats, and I was wondering, once I give them the copper, how often should I repeat treatment after that? Is a once a week, month, year..? And how long should it take for me to see improvement?


The usual regimen is every 6 months and I've been told to give it a month or two to see results


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

The iron injectable dose for ferrous 100 is 1 ml per 20 lbs injected im


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

ogfabby said:


> The iron injectable dose for ferrous 100 is 1 ml per 20 lbs injected im


Thank you!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Give some B complex sq when you do the pig iron.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Mar 20, 2013)

The pig iron I have is a "paste". Has anyone ever used the paste on goats; and if so, how? (What I have is quite old as I remember purchasing it as recommended by someone on some goat forum way back in late 1990s. I've never used it and it may not even still be good due to its age.)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

motdaugrnds said:


> The pig iron I have is a "paste". Has anyone ever used the paste on goats; and if so, how? (What I have is quite old as I remember purchasing it as recommended by someone on some goat forum way back in late 1990s. I've never used it and it may not even still be good due to its age.)


I would throw that out. That is too old.


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

Santa Cruz Biologicals in California has pre-measured boluses especially for goats, kid and adult sizes. You don't have to scratch your head figuring out weights and fretting about over-dosing as with Copasure cattle boluses. Smaller packaging, no need to buy way more than you need or split with someone. They also have an excellent emergency drench. 
I've ordered from them several times. Affordable shipping and they're fast.

http://www.scbt.com/animal_health/u...prine/vitamins_minerals_and_electrolytes.html


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

+1 on the 2gr and 4gr copper bolus from Santa Cruz. Easy, inexpensive, and works.

GT


----------

